# Magnolia R.c. Trial



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop on Open ?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Fair to partly cloudy was the report I was given.

Helpy Helperson Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks ... poopypants..... hahhahhahhaha


----------



## lgfcorbeil (Mar 10, 2012)

Any Derby results?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Mark Smith takes 1st with Xena and 3rd with Drago both are owned by Frank & Rita Jones that's all I know.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to go Frank and Rita with Xena and Drago!! I know that puts a smile on your face and it has got to make MArk Smith grin as well.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Gwen! Yes, we are thrilled with the finish. Mark connected well with Drago and Xena and they paid him back this morning. Only sorry we couldn't make it this weekend. 
We're still in awe of Ali and Bobby . . . another AM WIN last weekend. I know that puts a smile on your face!!!!

Looking forward to seeing you soon.

rita


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul !!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

open call backs to the 4th - 6 dogs 6,9,17,25,31,40


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

A big congrats out to Frank and Rita!!!(and Mark) .


----------



## gmason (Mar 31, 2008)

congrats to Stan Hughs, Lorne and Golly for their 2nd place in the Derby at the Magnolia Retriever Club 2012 Spring Field Trial


----------



## zeekster (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations Lorne and Stan nice to see the Canadian dogs placing


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats Frank and Rita on Xena's win and Drago's 3rd! Windy is very proud of her babies!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Mark! 

That was a super phone call to get! 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Brenda, we're glad Windy is proud of her daughter, Xena. Xena is proud of her sister, Dolly! Congratulations on her 3rd! What a nice litter. 

rita


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Drago on a very successful derby career.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Charles! We're proud of him. And congratulations to you with Junie B, Drago's sibling. Nice way for you to finish . . . 

rita


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Open Placements:

1st Moody / Jack, Qual for National at 2yrs old
2nd Moody / Roux
3rd Swanson / Ready
4th Kabbes / Porky

Congrats to all.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Shouts to Team Moody!! Jack with a 1st after a 2nd last week is just amazing!! This should be a human intrest story in Retriever News since he was so sick and more than once the vets tried to put him down!!! Wally and Sheryl Riffle are 2 of the nicest people in the field trial game and this could not happen to nicer people. Congrats on the 2nd with Roux and Charlie Moody, Connie on 3rd and way to go John and Porky on the 4th.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Awesome Charlie ! Congrats to all placements.


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congrats to Wally, Charlie,and Jack! The story of Jack is amazing and he is about the coolest dog I've ever seen. A couple of summers ago it looked like he was not going to make it until he started his "special" diet. I think ya'll should give him a big plate of squirrels for a job well done!


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats to Ammo and MooseToGooseRanch for the AM WIN!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Gwen Jones said:


> Shouts to Team Moody!! Jack with a 1st after a 2nd last week is just amazing!! This should be a human intrest story in Retriever News since he was so sick and more than once the vets tried to put him down!!! Wally and Sheryl Riffle are 2 of the nicest people in the field trial game and this could not happen to nicer people. Congrats on the 2nd with Roux and Charlie Moody, Connie on 3rd and way to go John and Porky on the 4th.


That sends chills up the spine...Huge Congratulations to "Jack" and his owners, especially for not giving up on their pup. 

It is so great ...to hear about great people in the Field Trial game. This one sure brings on warm fuzzies!


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Bill and Ammo!


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

Results are up on EE.


----------

